# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Language Creation

## Brombur

I recently became very interested in the crafting and use of language in my fantasy games. I wanted players to be able to recognize from the style of names as well as the sound of the language, individuals from a variety of backgrounds. It makes the game world more immersive and have a better feel, plus nothing breaks the fantasy than telling players all about your cool setting or nation and then start throwing random, disjointed sounding names our for places and people ( this is Rotkal the savage, brother of Athat the strong, lord of foresttown and this is his wife jenny. ) 

The method I settled on was to take a real world culture and language and match it to a fantasy culture and language. After this Its a simple matter to look up their language and names and pattern your own after this. I went a step further and started using Google translate to create words and phrases by creating a few simple language rules the fantasy setting and modifying the real words to fit. The results were good and the players responded well plus it was awesome to see the language grow during games as I introduced more and more phrases, common words and names of things. It was a good time and not a crazy amount of work.

----------

